# Petco Betta Adoptions?



## roboglitz (Feb 20, 2011)

There are tons of bettas at my local Petco, and some of them aren't looking too good. They have so many that there are a lot who are pushed to the back and in bad condition. I was considering buying about ten and nursing them back to health, but I was wondering if anyone would be willing to adopt a few of the rescues.

If I do go pick them up, I'd just ask for shipping and whatever the fish costs.


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

I think it's a really nice idea to give them a good home. That being said I wouldn't pay for them, go talk to the manager and see if you can get them for free, you don't want to support them selling sick fish.

You also need to think about what you will do if you can't find them good homes, are you willing to care for ten bettas if no one else wants them?

If it was my I would get a smaller number, maybe three or four. Nurse those ones back to health find them good homes and then go get more.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'd love to adopt one, but the prices of Petco's bettas scare me away, honestly. xD i agree with what the above poster said. :3


----------



## roboglitz (Feb 20, 2011)

Emmalea said:


> I think it's a really nice idea to give them a good home. That being said I wouldn't pay for them, go talk to the manager and see if you can get them for free, you don't want to support them selling sick fish.
> 
> You also need to think about what you will do if you can't find them good homes, are you willing to care for ten bettas if no one else wants them?
> 
> If it was my I would get a smaller number, maybe three or four. Nurse those ones back to health find them good homes and then go get more.


Yeah, I wanted to see how much interest there was before getting them. I don't have room to take care of that many bettas long term.

And, yeah I was going to see if I could get the sick ones for free, I don't know what they would do with them since I'm sure they don't bother helping the sick ones. But if I can't I might buy a few.


----------



## roboglitz (Feb 20, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i'd love to adopt one, but the prices of Petco's bettas scare me away, honestly. xD i agree with what the above poster said. :3


Yeah, I'm really going to look into getting the sick ones in the nasty cups for free. They have given a couple bettas before that were in rough shape. So, hopefully I can do that again.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

the trick is, to not sound like you just want free fish. try telling the manager something along the lines of "those won't sell, because they're clearly sick. and, you'll lose money, either way. why not give them to me? i can make them better. so you don't lose money, i'll gladly buy all the supplies i need from THIS store, to compensate."


----------



## roboglitz (Feb 20, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> the trick is, to not sound like you just want free fish. try telling the manager something along the lines of "those won't sell, because they're clearly sick. and, you'll lose money, either way. why not give them to me? i can make them better. so you don't lose money, i'll gladly buy all the supplies i need from THIS store, to compensate."


Oh good idea! Yeah, I'll def try and do that. I just don't want to bring them home and then not have homes for them to go to later, but I suppose since they will take a while to heal up they do have time...


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I would offer to adopt one, but I only have one good free tank, and that is currently being saved for a fish from another poster here. But a definite good idea, I will keep you in mind if I don't end up adopting the other one!


----------



## roboglitz (Feb 20, 2011)

Goomba3 said:


> I would offer to adopt one, but I only have one good free tank, and that is currently being saved for a fish from another poster here. But a definite good idea, I will keep you in mind if I don't end up adopting the other one!


Fantastic! I think I'm probably going to go and see about getting a few tomorrow.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i just adore the DTHMPKs Petco has. i'm so glad the one near me keeps their bettas clean!

you're doing a wonderful thing, trying to save those poor fishies from an acidic death in their cups. <3


----------



## roboglitz (Feb 20, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i just adore the DTHMPKs Petco has. i'm so glad the one near me keeps their bettas clean!
> 
> you're doing a wonderful thing, trying to save those poor fishies from an acidic death in their cups. <3


Mine actually doesn't have any Plakats. They have King Bettas, Crowntail, Veil Tail, and Delta Tail. It's weird, I don't know why they neer have them, unless they get snapped up really quickly.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

when i went to my local(>.> 45 minutes away) Petco, they had everything but Kings. xD i fell hard for this lemon-merange yellow DTHMPK with slight dragon scaling and blue eyes. i wanted him sooooo bad, but was $5~$10 short(i had $10 in my pocket), and was tankless. ;A;


----------



## roboglitz (Feb 20, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> when i went to my local(>.> 45 minutes away) Petco, they had everything but Kings. xD i fell hard for this lemon-merange yellow DTHMPK with slight dragon scaling and blue eyes. i wanted him sooooo bad, but was $5~$10 short(i had $10 in my pocket), and was tankless. ;A;


Omg, that sounds so pretty! That's too bad you couldn't pick him up. If I see any like that, I'll def pick one up for you!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks. <3 i totally loved that boy. i was so glad when i saw how clean the Petco was, and said in my wonderful review, that i wish there was one closer. lol it was wonderfully clean, the people were friendly, and the animals happy. i talked to a parrot named PJ for a bit before checking out the rodents. x3


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I have an open spot in my sorority being reserved for a rescue... Whenever I may find one... So if you ever have any females let me know!!! However that spot could be filled at any time.... If I start posting things like "omg!! New fish! Picspam!" then I'm probably full. Lol but if I have an open tank (hopefully not for a while!) I'll bring it up


----------



## roboglitz (Feb 20, 2011)

metalbetta said:


> I have an open spot in my sorority being reserved for a rescue... Whenever I may find one... So if you ever have any females let me know!!! However that spot could be filled at any time.... If I start posting things like "omg!! New fish! Picspam!" then I'm probably full. Lol but if I have an open tank (hopefully not for a while!) I'll bring it up


I'll definitely make sure to check all the girls. They usually have lots there, so I'm positive there will be one or two who need a good home.


----------

